# Colin O'Malley in MIX Magazine!



## midphase (Aug 31, 2008)

I just wanted to be the first to congratulate our very own Colin O'Malley for an excellent article on him in the current issue of MIX Magazine where Colin talks about his score for the upcoming Tomb Raider video game and his extensive work with Yanni.

Congrats Colin! You deserve all of the success!


----------



## Thonex (Aug 31, 2008)

Yeee haaa!!!

Awesome!!!! Can't wait to read it.


Congrats Colin!!! o-[][]-o o=<


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 31, 2008)

Congrats Colin! Great news man


----------



## SvK (Aug 31, 2008)

Go Colin...you deserve it!

SvK


----------



## Hans Adamson (Aug 31, 2008)

Congratulations Colin,

It is well deserved success.

o-[][]-o


----------



## fitch (Sep 1, 2008)

go Colin ! o-[][]-o


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 1, 2008)

Co-Lin... Co-Lin... Co-Lin!!! 

Congrats on very well-deserved exposure. Can't wait to read it.
o=< o-[][]-o 8) =o


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 1, 2008)

A great composer gets some well deserved recognition.

Congrats!


----------



## artsoundz (Sep 1, 2008)

lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats Colin! :D o-[][]-o =o o=<

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats Colin.


----------



## ComposerDude (Sep 1, 2008)

Congratulations Colin!

-Peter


----------



## madbulk (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice article. Congrats Colin. That's great, Man.


----------



## José Herring (Sep 1, 2008)

Really well done man!


----------



## dogforester (Sep 1, 2008)

Always nice to hear about success for people who truly deserve it. Congratulations colin ! o-[][]-o


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 1, 2008)

Congratulations Colin! I look forward to reading this as soon as my issue arrives.

Cheers,

Greg


----------



## Jackull (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats Colin, nice work. luv Tomb Raider game. look forward to it as I enjoy the previous Lara Croft TR which was scored by Troels. Excellente

-jackULL


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Sep 1, 2008)

Nice going broskee!


----------



## kid-surf (Sep 1, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Evan Gamble (Sep 1, 2008)

Comes at no surprise to me.

Go Colin!


----------



## Brian Ralston (Sep 1, 2008)

Great news. Congrats.


----------



## Andy B (Sep 2, 2008)

Congratulations Colin!

Movin' on up ~o) 

Andy.


----------



## Dan Selby (Sep 2, 2008)

Yes - congrats, Colin! :D


----------



## Ed (Sep 2, 2008)

The back of Colins head kind of looks like the back of my head. 

Would love to read it!


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Sep 2, 2008)

Hey guys. Thanks a lot. I haven't read the article yet, but I'm even more happy about the shout out from my friends here on the forum. You guys are the greatest. 

Colin


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Sep 2, 2008)

You the man Colin! o=<


----------



## Waywyn (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey man,

congratz and keep on rockin'!!


----------



## DKeenum (Sep 4, 2008)

Congratulations Colin! And the article is great!


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 7, 2008)

Ed @ 2/9/2008 said:


> Would love to read it!



Voila : http://mixonline.com/post/features/sfp-colin-omalley/


----------



## choc0thrax (Sep 7, 2008)

The article got Lara Croft's name wrong. Anyways congratulations Colin. Is Yanni's moustache as impressive in real life as it is in pictures?


----------



## rJames (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting that, Ned.

Congrats, Colin, and thanks for always sharing your techniques and experience.


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks again guys. 

Choco - mustache? Where have you been? 

www.yanni.com


----------

